# Single garage question



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Currently searching for our new house and so far most have a single garage. As we are looking at more modern houses, the garages are quite narrow. We don't really have the budget to stretch to a house with a double garage. Looked at one today and it was less that 8ft wide. Most have been about 8ft. 

So my question is, can a single garage be of any use at that width? I'd like to be able to use it for some maintenance as well as detailing. 

Cheers

Del


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Our previous house was a new build with a detached single garage that was only good for storage. You may get a car in but you'll not be able to get down the sides to work on it I'm afraid.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I find with a single garage in new houses, you struggle to open your door without twâtting the wall. Certainly won't be able to open one door fully.

Not masses you can do.

You'll be able to get down one side carefully, if you want to polish the other side you'll have to turn the car round though.

Jacking up and so forth?
Not in a modern garage. Not safely i wouldn't say anyway.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

My single garage is only 2.5m wide and I've hand polished and waxed my E36 in it. I've also had it jacked up.
My e90 is another story though. I could probably machine polish it in there but would need to move the car depending on which side I was working on.


----------



## RichieST (Feb 7, 2013)

I can get a Focus in my garage, N/S wing mirror about 2" from the wall then just about manage to squeeze out the other side! No chance for proper detailing I wouldn't have thought.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for the responses folks.

Thought this might have been the case. Wife has an Astra and at the moment I have a Fabia but I'll want something bigger eventually. As we don't plan on moving again and cars are getting bigger all the time, I would really like a garage that will be able to accommodate anything I get, within reason. 

Looks like I'm gonna need to hope a house with a double garage comes up or one with some land to build a decent garage on.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

If you end up with a relatively tight wall car wall interface, you might like to stick some old carpet on the walls to protect the doors when you try and get in or out of the car!! :thumb: good luck with the search though, 

PS have you thought about looking for a house with space to build a decent size garage, it would add value in the long run?? :doublesho


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Not all new house garages are so small, mine internally is 3.2m wide. I can get my mk4 mondeo in, although only about 2cm clearance through the door. Once in i can easily open the door.
I had the wifes fiesta in there to apply a coating and even with shelving units down one side is could get around the car. 
They do vary a lot so look around


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'd look at a house with no garage but enough room to build one if they are all to small 

Money you'll save in house price will pay for the garage, they are quick easy and cheap to build


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Clancy said:


> I'd look at a house with no garage but enough room to build one if they are all to small
> 
> Money you'll save in house price will pay for the garage, they are quick easy and cheap to build


Wish I'd said that!!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

It's for exactly the same problem as the OP that my garage is now going to become another room. 

Currently has the wife's Mazda 2 in, but anything larger won't really fit and to be honest, after 12 years I'm sick and tired of moving cars around in the morning.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Wish I'd said that!!


Ah yeah haha didn't notice the second bit if your comment


----------



## Timmoevo6 (Apr 21, 2014)

If your determined enough you can manage quite a few things in one. I have a modern single garage and I've nearly restored my whole Evo in there. Including the spraying aswell. :thumb:


----------



## Harry911 (Apr 22, 2015)

Clancy said:


> I'd look at a house with no garage but enough room to build one if they are all to small
> 
> Money you'll save in house price will pay for the garage, they are quick easy and cheap to build


Hi all, this is exactly what I did. Garage ended up costing £10000 (building most of it myself) not quite a double but the garage door was 10ft wide and once you were in you could open both doors of the car (z4) fully.

All the best with the hunt!


----------



## RumblyTripod (Jan 12, 2009)

Just had a full clear out of my garage. Standard single just over 9ft wide. Shelves and bench at one end and nothing down the sides. Can get around all sides for polishing and waxing etc, a tight squeeze but its a joy compared to the heavens opening when you are halfway through a coat of wax.
Building one would be great but if the cost is circa 10k I can't see it adding that on to the value, I may be totally wrong but are they not like conservatories, make the house easier to sell but don't add any real value.


----------



## Harry911 (Apr 22, 2015)

RumblyTripod said:


> Just had a full clear out of my garage. Standard single just over 9ft wide. Shelves and bench at one end and nothing down the sides. Can get around all sides for polishing and waxing etc, a tight squeeze but its a joy compared to the heavens opening when you are halfway through a coat of wax.
> Building one would be great but if the cost is circa 10k I can't see it adding that on to the value, I may be totally wrong but are they not like conservatories, make the house easier to sell but don't add any real value.


You are probably right, I converted the single garage that is attached to the house for £4000 and the new garage cost £10000 then I had the house valued and it had went up £12000. 
But the benefits well outweigh the cost in my opinion as I was doing for me/us and not for resale...

Cheers...


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Thought I'd post an update to this seeing as it's been a few months since I originally posted.

After months of searching we finally found a house which ticked pretty much all the boxes, including having a decent sized, useable garage. Moved in late last month and must admit to being like a kid in a sweet shop. As I have not one, but two garages!

One of them is your usual small, narrow, attached to the house, fill with junk single garage.

But the other one is this:






Nice and wide, can easily get a car in and open the doors right up. Only thing is it's not the longest of garages so no uber-barge. Got lots of plans for it but it'll have to wait until we've finished getting the house the way we want it. Thought I'd post a couple of pics though. Will start a new thread once work commences.

Pic of the single, attached garage:


Thanks for all the responses to my question, glad we held out to find the right property.

:thumb:

Del


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

That looks amazing.
Congratulations


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Awesome spaces! 

The one that's connected to the house, you should surely change into a room? And make it a utility/games room/study or something with a downstairs loo or wash basin? 

If you've already got a downstairs loo, could you make it slightly bigger? Put a shower in, create a back door there and when you're muddy you can get straight in the shower?

Or just another room... Exciting times bud!


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

20vKarlos said:


> Awesome spaces!
> 
> The one that's connected to the house, you should surely change into a room? And make it a utility/games room/study or something with a downstairs loo or wash basin?
> 
> ...


I know, we're considering converting it. In fact, we have all the bricks required to close it up, would just need to buy a window.

House is quite big and the washing machine, tumble dryer, and a second freezer are in the garage so not pushed to get it done.

Some great ideas though.


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

The detached garage looks great, I'm guessing the previous owner was into cars to have had that built in the garden!


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Porsches I believe. Though that was the original owner. 

Previous owner kept quick looking motorbikes in it.


----------

